
“You got this because you’re a girl.” - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/you-got-this-because-youre-a-girl-7cf0447ee50a
======
freedomben
Good thoughts and perspective, thanks for sharing!

This touches on why I have really come around to the view that diversity
programs and affirmative action are merely perpetuating the negative
stereotypes that we want to eliminate. By lowering standards in the name of
diversity, we are essentially reinforcing to everyone that those benefiting
from the reduction of standards are in fact less qualified, even when they
aren't in reality. Pardon the crude expression, but at the end of the day you
can't pee on someone's leg and tell them it's raining. They may smile and talk
about the rain to be politically correct to your face, but the truth is easy
to see.

This bothers me greatly. Some of the best and brightest engineers I work with
are women, and they are not there due to lax standards. But until we stop with
the "diversity program" stuff and the mentality that woman > man because of
gender, we aren't going to move the football forward. We're simply
perpetuating and even ingraining the perceptions that women are in fact
inferior, hence the need to give them an advantage to "level the playing
field."

------
Cyclic404
There is so much more to this career than what your peers think of you. There
are your clients and project stakeholders. Your supervisors and mentors. Your
own feeling of accomplishment and your contribution to society. I can't (or
perhaps it's just that I likely won't) experience the perspective from your
biological gender, however you have to understand that you don't have to
justify or prove yourself, especially not to your peers. The worst thing you
can do is squander an opportunity.

I sympathize with the awkwardness, but after you've led a good life, think of
the stories to tell the grandkids.

------
PickNChoose
Someone filling in for parents again! It's a shame.

But if it helps, why not?

